# Too cold to wash??



## Ralphy87 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi there been contemplating about going out to wash the cars but dont want to look like a d**k infront of the neighbours,I dont have a drive so its on street washing in a narrow street!! 

When if at all do you hang the wash mitts up and say enoughs enough and wait till the weathers better?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

As long as the water doesn't freeze (on the car or more importantly, the ground) then you're fine.

For me personally, I wash very little during the winter. When the car gets really bad, I just snow foam, rinse and leave it at that! Simply to reduce chance of swirling etc from all the grit and general crap from winter commuting.


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

I only ever not wash the car when there is a possibility that MY water could freeze and pose a threat to any passerby. Keep on washing, don't worry about other peoples opinions they probably don't worry about yours. Peace.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

I still try an wash my car every week unless frozen, ill even run it into a garage an jet wash it off if its raining on my way back home, last Wednesday I was out in the heavy rain 6 oclock in the evening washing it in the dark :lol:.
I think I have issues


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I can't bear for my car to look dirty so it gets washed. The weather isn't a consideration, I've washed it in the rain many times. As said it has to be freezing to stop me washing the muck off.

Harry


----------



## Ralphy87 (Nov 27, 2018)

Ill get the gear pulled out the shed and get the buckets filled then lol


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

As long as it’s not Iced over or snowing I’ll wash my car! I’ll even grit the driveway afterwards if there is a chance it might freeze.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Mine gets a weekly wash regardless, however this time of year it’s a case of touching it as little as possible.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

When my TFR froze to the car last year I admitted defeat for the first time 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

When the snowfoam froze on my car I called it quits for winter last year, not to mention the water froze on the road so could’ve got in trouble for that, luckily it was a new build and we were one of 5 houses on the street at the time but won’t be making that mistake again this year. If it needs to be done I’ll probably take it to a jet wash and clean it in the bay


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

As above as long as there's no chance of the water freezing on the car or on the drive then I keep on washing.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Mine will hopefully be getting it's first wash from me since ownership. Plan to do a full decon and lsp until ready for a proper full on detail.

Temps have never bothered me (neighbours think I'm crazy) , if it's gets too cold a hat and gloves and I'm good to go. Never been in a situation yet where anything has started freezing over though.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like others have said, unless it's freezing then I'll 2BW or at least rinse, snow-foam then rinse and leave it to dry naturally. :detailer:


----------



## Larryk (Apr 24, 2009)

When the snow foam freezes on the panels then its time to call it a day. But only until the next day


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Much the same as the previous replies, as long as there's no risk of the water freezing then I'll keep cleaning.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just come in from doing my wife's car. Was outside for 5 hours as it was a full decon job and winter prep. It was cold but keeping busy keeps me warmer. Started to feel it at the end though and it helps with warm water in the buckets. Just get on with it I say.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Can't think of anything worse than leaving the car all winter. Takes an hour to do the following

PW. 
Spray on a dolluted apc to soak
Pw
Clean 2 bucket.method
Rinse
Dry.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

v_r_s said:


> Can't think of anything worse than leaving the car all winter. Takes an hour to do the following
> 
> PW.
> 
> ...


Or it takes several hours up here in Scotland when it goes something like....

Pre-wash/tfr/snow foam...
Swear at yourself when you realise this has promptly frozen on the car...
Now attempt to PW the frozen mess off...
Swear some more...
Promise to buy yourself a hot pressure washer at some point...
Finally attempt a two bucket wash with hot water in an attempt to stop the wash water freezing on the car...
all the while trying not to fall out with the wife as she gives you that "told you it was mad to attempt washing the car in this weather" look!
Then think "Damn, that's only the first of two cars that really need washing!!"


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

oooo now your onto something there,, a hot water pressure washer,,,,


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

andy__d said:


> oooo now your onto something there,, a hot water pressure washer,,,,


 Must get that idea out of my head, the word divorce springs to mind if I went there.

Would you mind editing/deleting your post please Andy


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Last year I rinsed snow off the cars and washed as normal. I have had icicles on the bottom of the car when I’m sure the gauge said -7 on another occasion. 

Warm water in the bucket helps. Wrap up warm and job done. Oh and cups of tea


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Another vote for "the neighbours probably think I'm mad" but the way I try to see it now is that I'm out there doing something active and they aren't!

One thing I would say worth considering when washing on cold days is if you aren't going to drive it again that day it might be worth taking it round the block to dry off the brakes. I don't have any evidence other than I have had siezed calipers on my last 2 cars, but I think leaving brakes wet and then letting that water freeze overnight is not good for them.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Warm water and ONR is your best friend


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

+1 for ONR when it's cold outside.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I'm very surprised at the answers so far especially on a forum like this. I don't think a single person mentioned SALT 

I'm getting that **** off my car as much as fast possible :detailer:

Its very rare my car doesn't get washed every week. However i don't want to be faffing about outside with wet hands for long. Its out and in quick as possible.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

theshrew said:


> I'm very surprised at the answers so far especially on a forum like this. I don't think a single person mentioned SALT
> 
> I'm getting that **** off my car as much as fast possible :detailer:
> 
> Its very rare my car doesn't get washed every week. However i don't want to be faffing about outside with wet hands for long. Its out and in quick as possible.


That's my biggest worry. Do you do a full wash: pre-wash, 2bm, dry etc? Ever week, regardless of weather? With my worklife, I barely see daylight, or a dry day. And it might be a month before the two line up.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Fairtony said:


> That's my biggest worry. Do you do a full wash: pre-wash, 2bm, dry etc? Ever week, regardless of weather? With my worklife, I barely see daylight, or a dry day. And it might be a month before the two line up.


You don't need either, on a wet day it saves time as you don't need to dry and on a dark night get yourself a couple on rechargeable floodlights from Screwfix they last about six hours per charge and give off loads of light.

As for the salt comment that is the main reason mines gets washed weekly plus with the amount of miles I do if I left any longer it would be in a right old state


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

I think it may have been too cold Friday when the rinse water was freezing before I could dry it and the mf for the door shuts froze solid!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Been known for washing cars in the snow.
Wash every week regardless weather, don’t mind washing in the rain speeds actually the process up a bit.
The drying is most times the problem as the thin film of water freezes rapidly, so won’t always dry.
But yes salt and mud have to come off on at least a weekly base.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

JR1982 said:


> You don't need either, on a wet day it saves time as you don't need to dry and on a dark night get yourself a couple on rechargeable floodlights from Screwfix they last about six hours per charge and give off loads of light.


Which ones do you use?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I still try to wash the motor at least once a week during the winter...ocd

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

JR1982 said:


> You don't need either, on a wet day it saves time as you don't need to dry and on a dark night get yourself a couple on rechargeable floodlights from Screwfix they last about six hours per charge and give off loads of light.
> 
> As for the salt comment that is the main reason mines gets washed weekly plus with the amount of miles I do if I left any longer it would be in a right old state


Feel free to laugh at me, but, if its raining, you don't need to dry do you? And do you get out the jet wash still?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Fairtony said:


> Feel free to laugh at me, but, if its raining, you don't need to dry do you? And do you get out the jet wash still?


Still get the jet wash etc. The only thing that changes is the drying, either it just doesn't get dried at all or it's gets some Adams h2o guard and gloss and a wipe down after


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Kenan said:


> Which ones do you use?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I'll post on here later when I get home and check :thumb:


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nooooo.... :lol:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Fairtony said:


> Feel free to laugh at me, but, if its raining, you don't need to dry do you? And do you get out the jet wash still?


I'd use something like wet coat to seal the car as you do this to a wet car anyway. Also the rain water won't leave water spots so you don't have to dry it (makes it quicker)

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

well, Ill catch hell off the other half, but it looks like im gonna start washing my car in the rain.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

i washed mine yesterday and it was alot colder than today cold water threw the jet wash but hot water in the wash/rinse buckets to try and keep my hands from getting to cold and just as i finished the heavens opened but the vixxer got a clean and a going over with autoglanz smooth velvet to top up the protection 

This is my usual winter routine it doesn't get washed as much but still gets washed if it's cold


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Too cold for me this weekend. Wouldn't judge anybody else for doing it though. 
Snowfoam and rinse sounds like a pretty sensible approach if you have the tools to do so (currently I don't).


----------



## Joel93 (Feb 4, 2018)

190e had a wash and QD after I cleared the ice off on Friday.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Fairtony said:


> That's my biggest worry. Do you do a full wash: pre-wash, 2bm, dry etc? Ever week, regardless of weather? With my worklife, I barely see daylight, or a dry day. And it might be a month before the two line up.


Most of the time yes unless its really cold. Rain doesn't stop play.

Although during winter i do skip the drying part a lot. Wash at the weekend by the time i get to work on a Monday the car is filthy again when the roads are bad. I dont see any point wasting time drying it.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Got the van & the car washed today, bit cool mind!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I’ll give my E Class a wash this weekend assuming it’s not tipping it down. Cold won’t stop me. 

Referencing road salt, for someone with an early 00’s Merc that does 1k+ a month it needs cleaning off. That said the most I can do is every other weekend due to family commitments but it’s been nearly three years and rust is at bay.


----------



## fred-the-red (Aug 9, 2018)

Spent four hours Sunday morning washing and polishing the car, only for the wife to tell me she had booked us in for dinner at a pub in the country. car came back with a nice layer of crud. Good job the meal was worth it.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yesterday I spent an hour or two (took longer due to videoing) doing our lasses interior. TBH, it was rather clean, just the odd paw print here and and there, and nose prints on all rear windows :lol:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Way back when, I used to wash the car every weekend. If it had snowed, I'd stop. If it was at risk of frost, I'd go to the local supermarket that had a Karcher wash bay.

I washed the car yesterday. It was around 4*C which wasn't too bad (snowfoam and rinse, 2BM, rinse, didn't bother towel drying as it started raining!).


----------



## slider09 (Jul 12, 2013)

Joel93 said:


> 190e had a wash and QD after I cleared the ice off on Friday.


That's a real pimp'mobile. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

That's incredible.


----------



## AOCBMG (May 19, 2016)

I tried to wash my dads car yesterday & it was definitely too cold! about 3 degrees & the snowfoam froze solid on the car.

Good practice rinsing though, makes sure you get every inch of the car 

I gave up after i got the foam off, still did some work on the wheels though

water also started freezing across the road so took that as a good sign to stop! luckily drainage is pretty good so its just a small strip across the street to the drain


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

I am in Newcastle upon Tyne & its currently 2 degrees. Now its too cold. Water was freezing on the roof as I tried to dry it.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Managed to give my car a quick clean, it is cold but not quite freezing yet 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

As most have said,if freezing then no but if it's just cold then yes. Have washed in the rain before & yesterday i did mine with a good pre soak using Auto Finesse, then washed with some American Turtle wax ice shampoo (can't get it over here) but one of the best shampoo i've ever used. Didn't bother drying or dressing the tyres.


----------



## dannnylee (Sep 28, 2018)

VW STEVE. said:


> As most have said,if freezing then no but if it's just cold then yes. Have washed in the rain before & yesterday i did mine with a good pre soak using Auto Finesse, then washed with some American Turtle wax ice shampoo (can't get it over here) but one of the best shampoo i've ever used. Didn't bother drying or dressing the tyres.


Do you have a link for where you sourced the turtle Wax ice shampoo, I've been looking and can't find it anywhere 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Managed to get a few cleaned today in about 2deg temp - wrapped up, covered my bonce and no issues :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

dannnylee said:


> Do you have a link for where you sourced the turtle Wax ice shampoo, I've been looking and can't find it anywhere
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


Is this a product from a few years ago from Turtle wax - seem to remember the name ?


----------



## dannnylee (Sep 28, 2018)

It's brand new for this year, looks good






Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm very fortunate - just moved house about 7 weeks ago with own driveway and no immediate neighbours and don't have to worry about water runoff and freezing etc.

I can wash the car when I like but christ, the hands put up with serious punishment when spending hours outside in the cold tarting up the car!


----------



## Polished Adam (Jan 9, 2019)

I wash throughout winter. I won’t do it if it’s freezing. I don’t bother polishing or waxing when it’s cold. I use plenty of hot water in the buckets and make sure the snow foam is mixed with hot water. Products like Gyeon wet coat are perfect for the winter because the apllication is so easy


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Unless the water is literally freezing on the floor or on the car, just wrap up warm and crack on.

I gave my E Class a wash and Red Mist today. Some berk then had a bonfire so I was back out give it a gentle quick detail in the dark!










Who cares what the neighbours think!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I was out in shorts and a t-shirt at my dad in laws house this morning washing my wife's car. Had packed light for the weekend away......

Lets say it was fresh, and I did it in record time lol. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cookies said:


> I was out in shorts and a t-shirt at my dad in laws house this morning washing my wife's car. Had packed light for the weekend away......
> 
> Lets say it was fresh, and I did it in record time lol.
> 
> ...


Your a mad man! 
Haha


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Wasn’t too cold here in Manchester, was a warm 6 degrees!


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Actually gave it a miss this weekend as it was very cold. My main reason for not doing it was water run-off onto the pavement (our drive slopes down) and then freezing. That said, I'll have to do it next weekend whatever the temps!


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Had to give it a miss this weekend. While I moved the presser washer inside, I forgot the hose. DEspite all attempts there was ice stuck in the hose, could not turn cold water tap on either as it was frozen up.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I have taken the decision not to go and wash every weekend as I do from sort of late Feb to late Nov, partly the cold, but mainly I don't like rushing in not great light, and introducing any potential damage to the paint.

Now thats my excuse and I am sticking to it!:lol:


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Derek Mc said:


> I have taken the decision not to go and wash every weekend as I do from sort of late Feb to late Nov, partly the cold, but mainly I don't like rushing in not great light, and introducing any potential damage to the paint.
> 
> Now thats my excuse and I am sticking to it!:lol:


I think that's wise but it's so hard to leave it looking bad. I managed it this weekend, so baby steps...


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Mrs car was getting on to the month mark without a clean. So it was a quick clean. BH AF in a pump sprayer seemed to shift the frozen condensation and a good amount of dirt. Then did the unthinkable: a 1 bucket wash. Didnt even bother drying as snow is forcast in an hour.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

It's too cold here today! Still saying 1 degree on the thermometer at 11am, I was about to wash the car but decided it's too risky with the risk of ice developing on the driveway etc.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

I cleaned the work courtesy car this afternoon, the joys of having a hot pressure washer, it was getting embarrassing lending the car out in the state it was.

All sparking now till it’s used, this weather is the devil.

Carl


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Always wash, whatever the weather!
The only reason not to wash is if my mitt freezes to the car, than it is to cold.
Just washed both of them, dried inside and put away.

After years of being cold I found this week at Aldi a pair of fishing trousers, padded, insulated, comfortable and warm.
https://www.aldi.co.uk/crane-padded-green-fishing-trouser/p/087192247376000
For £ 25 dry and warm, what is not to like, I use for years insulated window cleaner gloves, waterproof and warm, nothing stops me.

Don't like to leave the car dirty, all this sand and salt is moving over the paint when it get damp, working like a little wet sander. 
Look when it's damp and a car overtakes you, watch the dirt moving in the wind.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

mawallace said:


> Had to give it a miss this weekend. While I moved the presser washer inside, I forgot the hose. DEspite all attempts there was ice stuck in the hose, could not turn cold water tap on either as it was frozen up.


A good tip to stop your outside tap freezing is to turn it on ever so slightly to create slow drips, that will stop the tap from freezing.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derek Mc said:


> I have taken the decision not to go and wash every weekend as I do from sort of late Feb to late Nov, partly the cold, but mainly I don't like rushing in not great light, and introducing any potential damage to the paint.
> 
> Now thats my excuse and I am sticking to it!:lol:


Late Feb to late November  :doublesho, nine months without a wash?


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

During the xmas break I managed to get 2 layers of Autoglym UHD wax on the car (love the wax). Then I broke into the world of BH AF, pump sprayer and a short hose (to keep high pressure). 

So both the 5 series and the Up! get a spray down with 80ml in 2l of warm water, dwell for 5-10 mins and a hose down. I do this at least once a week....if I get a decent sat or sun, they will get a hand wash after the BH AF process. 

I try not let the cold bother me


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

If it's forecast to be really cold I don't bother. However well you seem to dry the seals always freeze on the doors

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> A good tip to stop your outside tap freezing is to turn it on ever so slightly to create slow drips, that will stop the tap from freezing.


If it's cold enough, waterfalls freeze !!!:lol::lol:

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Walesy. said:


> During the xmas break I managed to get 2 layers of Autoglym UHD wax on the car (love the wax). Then I broke into the world of BH AF, pump sprayer and a short hose (to keep high pressure).
> 
> So both the 5 series and the Up! get a spray down with 80ml in 2l of warm water, dwell for 5-10 mins and a hose down. I do this at least once a week....if I get a decent sat or sun, they will get a hand wash after the BH AF process.
> 
> I try not let the cold bother me


How's the UHD holding up? I used it in summer to great effect, love it but for winter I always use Collinite 476 for durability.

Harry


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

westerman said:


> How's the UHD holding up? I used it in summer to great effect, love it but for winter I always use Collinite 476 for durability.
> 
> Harry


Rather well actually. Thats a month now, regular rinse downs as above and a few washes using the supplied shampoo...I'm impressed with it to be honest.

This was the finish just after the first wash, week or so after the initial application. Just a quick snap, my camera skills are...well nil


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Need for caution when washing a car in very cold weather. A friend brought his Vauxhall to me yesterday for a clean, the temperature outside was -2C. I refused, he asked if he could use my kit and do it himself, he thought I was just being a wuss and not wanting to work outside. he went ahead and washed the car, didnt dry it properly.

He called this morning and said that the window seals had frozen, a couple had 'popped', his word, not sure what he means until I have seen it. The door seals have also frozen to the B frame.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

westerman said:


> If it's cold enough, waterfalls freeze !!!:lol::lol:
> 
> Harry


Well so far it's worked for me, maybe it's colder where you are?


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Walesy. said:


> Rather well actually. Thats a month now, regular rinse downs as above and a few washes using the supplied shampoo...I'm impressed with it to be honest.
> 
> This was the finish just after the first wash, week or so after the initial application. Just a quick snap, my camera skills are...well nil


Looks stunning, not easy to get such a high gloss on white? I'll putting mine in UHD again come spring.
Harry


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

westerman said:


> Looks stunning, not easy to get such a high gloss on white? I'll putting mine in UHD again come spring.
> Harry


Cheers Harry...I ran over it few months back with yellow pad and some 3M Ultrafina..this time was just a full decon, wipe down with IPA and then applied over 2 days.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

It's too cold here at the moment ! The car is suffering from excess of snow !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MSwiss said:


> It's too cold here at the moment ! The car is suffering from excess of snow !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your car on the left underneath that mound of snow?


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Is your car on the left underneath that mound of snow?


:lol:luckily not or I would be depressed ! looks like its the jet wash at the weekend again:detailer:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Is your car on the left underneath that mound of snow?


No that's his wife for asking to many questions:lol:


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> No that's his wife for asking to many questions:lol:


Shhh I told her I forgot to put it in the garage !:devil:


----------

